

5 skills I look for before writing a check - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/5-skills-i-look-for-before-writing-a-check-2009-12

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast with this submission to venturehacks.com which lists 10
skills:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=982087>

Or does it?

